# Very low AMH - DHEA anyone?



## chaitealatte (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi all,

Has anyone here got a low AMH and tried DHEA - with or without the support of a doctor or clinic? I was thinking of ask my doctor about that, but chances are he won't support it. I understood from my visit to the Zita West clinic that they will prescribe it. But I read on some forums that it is very drastic and that a natural route to produce quality eggs from the few I have would be better.

thoughts?


----------



## girl nextdoor (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi there,
I am taking DHEA at the moment. I started taking it in September. No noticeable side effects so far. I'll only know if it has made any difference when I have my next ICSI in February. My private consultant is supportive of it. It can't be prescribed in this country but I got mine online. Just try to get it from a reliable source as there are lots of things online which could just be salt tablets!
Good luck x


----------



## Princesslea (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Chaitealatte

I've just been diagnosed with high fsh levels and am waiting for the results of a amh test I had done on Saturday. I've been looking at Dhea as the are recommended by the fertility centre I gave been attendin. I'm also tempted to try wheatgrass and acupunture as the more research I do the more these two keep popping up!!

Can I ask what your levels were? My fsh was 15 in June and 13 last month and I'm only 33 

Xxx


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0 gotta run - will post more later


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Im taking 25mg a day and no real side effects.  I was taking 75mg but had terrible spots and skin and hair was ridiculously greasy I so reduced it.  I'm taking this without the support of a doctor and since I started fertility treatment 8 years ago my day 3 bloods are better now than then!


----------



## wezza80 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi am waiting on AMH results which my hospital won give me until mid Jan which is frustrating. My FSH was 33 when tested and i am 31. I have 1 ovary and underactive thyroid which has been blamed for my not conceiving for the last 2 years before my doctor finally refered me, now i dont know how many eggs i have left of if they will be viable for IVF and i am stressing out. My consultant is not saying very much and i need some advice PLEASE x


----------



## chaitealatte (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey girls, just spotted your replies ... sorry! I am not very good and using the forum yet. Thanks for your encouragement and stories.

Well I spent 4 months on juicing green veggies and carrots, wheatgrass, every supplement under the sun (but not DHEA in the end) and am now going through IVF. Amazingly I had 13 antral follicles, and currently have 8 follies growing big and 6 more small ones. I was amazed as my AMH is 3. Egg collection this Tuesday, so if you are still checking this thread I'll let you know how many eggs I get.

*Princesslea* and *Wezza80*did you get your AMH levels back? How did you get on?

*Nikki* really good to hear that the DHEA helped, despite the awful sounding side effects. It is a bit of a scary drug isnt it? But good that others are having success on it, I certainly won't rule it out for the future.


----------

